# Jon Boat Resoration Project (pics)



## basskiller46 (Feb 27, 2008)

Got a beat up jon boat so i though i would make a project out of it and here are some pics and what is done so far.

Day 1 Do a leak test by filling it with water while up on stands then send off to welding









TIG welds on rivets

Day 2 Sanded and prepping for paint











Day 3 Degrease scuff and put in paint booth then lay down the primer









Here is the coat of primer









On monday i will put down the base coat and hopefully do the camo job
i should have more pics then too. Let me know what you guys think and if you have any ideas on the camo pattern please share


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Id like to say hey it looks great, but im not seeing any pics.:lol:


----------



## basskiller46 (Feb 27, 2008)

adam bomb said:


> Id like to say hey it looks great, but im not seeing any pics.:lol:


what about now?


----------



## Down Lowe (Jul 17, 2007)

basskiller46 said:


> what about now?


yup - can see them now. looks good and it looks like you have a great place to work on it!!


----------



## YELLERLAB (Oct 21, 2009)

The boat is nice .... but the paint booth is sweeeet!


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

Looks awesome! :coolgleam IMO for most areas around here you can't go wrong using a flat khaki paint as a base (as close as possible to the color of a paper bag). After the first few weeks of the season almost everything in the swamp is light brown, and most camo ends up being much darker than needed.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Ok, looks great, coming along very nicely!:lol: We did a camo job on our boat using some plastic reeds we got from the dollar store. Came out pretty good. Im sure with your high tech set up there must be a better way.

Heres how ours turned out with the reed grass.
















Rhino Lined the floor


----------



## nosleeptillbrooklyn (May 8, 2005)

Adam, sweet paint job. If you put that next to mine, it would look like I let my 6 yr old daughter paint mine :lol:. Great job.


----------



## basskiller46 (Feb 27, 2008)

Adam that looks awesome i need to find those reeds what dollar store was this?:lol: did you just use the plastic reeds and play around with it. Could you expand on what colors you used for shading? Its really only high tech for painting cars not so much for camo. It will spray the paint but it wont make the reeds for you so its still same proccess as you used


----------



## Boyd (Aug 19, 2006)

Don't know if you bought the paint yet but I would talk to Lou at Lock Stock and Barrell. He has some great paint that really blends in with the marsh colors. There are some pics on the website but they don't do it justice, it really blends in out there. My neighbor just repainted on old jon he just bought and was going to go OD green until he saw how well mine blended in.

http://www.lockstockbarrell.com/


----------



## docowens (Feb 24, 2009)

nice work my man!


----------



## Ruger-44 (Apr 2, 2009)

My only recommendation would be to Rhino-line the interior. My Triton came that way and it's awesome. Gotta love a slip-free interior when it's wet and slick out.


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

Boyd said:


> Don't know if you bought the paint yet but I would talk to Lou at Lock Stock and Barrell. He has some great paint that really blends in with the marsh colors. There are some pics on the website but they don't do it justice, it really blends in out there. My neighbor just repainted on old jon he just bought and was going to go OD green until he saw how well mine blended in.
> 
> http://www.lockstockbarrell.com/


Lock Stock and Barrel folded up shop.  Opps Sorry, the reloading shop Lock, Stock and Barrel online closed up shop. Les


----------



## basskiller46 (Feb 27, 2008)

Ruger-44 said:


> My only recommendation would be to Rhino-line the interior. My Triton came that way and it's awesome. Gotta love a slip-free interior when it's wet and slick out.


I would but there is not much walking in a 12 foot jon boat and the rhino linning is good but it adds too much weight


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

basskiller46 said:


> Adam that looks awesome i need to find those reeds what dollar store was this?:lol: did you just use the plastic reeds and play around with it. Could you expand on what colors you used for shading? Its really only high tech for painting cars not so much for camo. It will spray the paint but it wont make the reeds for you so its still same proccess as you used


Sorry im just getting to this. Ive been chasing those stupid deer aroudn the last couple days. Not much luck there...I hate corn!!!:rant::lol:

I got the reeds from Dollar Tree in Bay City. Moms manager out there and says they dont have any in right now.

Anyhow, these reeds came in a "bunch" and have wire inbedded in them and we were able to fan them out how we wanted them. We just held the bunches in hand and painted away. Messed around a bit on plywood until we got the pattern we liked, then went to the boat. The boat was drab green to start with. We used both Khaki and Olive paint. We had a few of them and would just rotate them out as they got paint soaked. Probably only took 1 1/2-2 hours to get it done. Wasnt too bad at all. We rhino lined the floor of our boat and im glad we did. No slipping at all when your climing in and out. Posi-track for your boat floor!:lol: 

Good luck with the project, looking forward to the final product....Also, i think cabelas may have a large stencil kit that you can actualy put on the side of your boat. Just something else to think about.

Also, im suprised noone asked about the gun holder in the pic. That was my first model, its an adjustable handle off a pool cleaning net. The diameter was too large and i found it hard to push in the ground. So, the second model i used an adjustable clothes line pole that works on the same concept as the pool net handle. Only about 3/4" in diameter and goes in the ground relatively easy. Is powder coated and has a strong pointed nylon tip. I through bolted a hook and hang the gun from the sling. On the opposite side i installed a small D ring that i can hang a duck strap from. At the very top is the cap that you normally would run the clothes line through. I use it to hang my shell belt from. These works fantastic for bingo hunts or other hunts where you may not be sitting in the boat. Beats the hell outta holding your gun all morning. Works well in water up to waste deep. Havent tried it any deeper. Itll hold a suprising amount of weight up. Have had my gun, shell belt and up to our three man haul of ducks hanging from it.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

...that is a REALLY nice spray booth.


----------



## basskiller46 (Feb 27, 2008)

got the outside done will do the inside when i get back then ill do the pics of making and installing transom and later this month ill make a blind for it


















Camo didnt come out that great hopefully the inside will be better.


----------



## basskiller46 (Feb 27, 2008)

For some reason i can only see pics in mozilla firefox and i cant upload them to michigan sportsman ill try to get it figured out by tonight if you guys cant see them


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Try www.photobucket.com That might work better for ya. Upload them there then copy and paste the


----------



## basskiller46 (Feb 27, 2008)

adam bomb said:


> Try www.photobucket.com That might work better for ya. Upload them there then copy and paste the code in your post where you want it to appear. Can resize etc on there as well.[/QUOTE]
> 
> can you see it now?


----------

